# Iowa Trip Fall 2022



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

I’m seriously considering taking a trip this fall with my lab to go out to Northwest Iowa to try for pheasants. Just wondering if anyone has gone before or had any opinions? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

I used to hunt Iowa often once or twice a year. I never took less than four dogs. Never hunted the extreme nw. But from my experience, unless you just want to hunt road ditches, be prepared to knock on a lot of doors. There is not much public land, & what there is, is hunted hard. Dont go the first week either. Unless you have acreage lined up ahead of time.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

There is some great fishing on lake okoboji and a cool muscle car museum between the lakes.


----------



## Hawkeyejr (Jul 15, 2013)

I’d skip Iowa and go to the Dakotas. Unless you have a bunch of private ground you are able to hunt.


----------



## Reel em In 2 (Feb 7, 2021)

I agree. I would go to the Dakotas.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

I would not go to sd unless I had private land to hunt


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

Used to hunt IA on all private ground. After a couple of bad batches and winters we started going to SD. First year hunted all public land. Had our chance every day at a limit. This is two guys with good dog work. Now go to SD every fall for 2 weeks. Hunt all private and don’t pay a dime. We spend a lot of time working on relationships with land owners and now own some land out there which helps also. If you hunt hard and are good shots you will get opportunities to kill your birds on public land. Have a buddy that spends a month out there and kills his limit every day and almost 100% on public. If you think you are gonna take 6-10 guys and kill limits every day on public that is a different story. I think 2 and at most 3 guys is perfect number. We also get on lots of private ground because there are just two of us. When you show up with 4,5 or more guys and ask for permission more likely to get a NO. We emphasize when talking to land owners we only hunt a piece of property one time per year so as to not have a big impact on the birds as most everyone has family and friends that like to hunt. If you want some additional info on SD public land hunting shoot me a PM. Have leads on good housing options and such in the areas we hunt in also. Be warned that once you experience it you will likely return year after year. Good dogs are worth twice their weight in gold out there though also.


----------



## sahevener (Jul 20, 2012)

I have to disagree about public land in Iowa. Is it easy? Absolutely not. Are there birds opening week without much competition? Sure. I wouldn't go there expecting to shoot limits every day but you can get on birds. 

I would start with the public land Atlas, IHAP properties, and calling the biologists in the area you are looking to hunt. My favorite time to go is the Monday of the opener and hunt through Friday. Be prepared to shoot a lot of nontoxic shot too.

A disclaimer, I'm hunting with three dogs (four this year) and 2-3 hunters like Matt posted. 15+ roosters a day would be a sight to see, I'd like to experience that some day.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Hawkeyejr said:


> I’d skip Iowa and go to the Dakotas. Unless you have a bunch of private ground you are able to hunt.


yup... south dakota is where the gooood bird hunting is!


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

There's PLENTY of public land in NW Iowa. We go occasionally with a group that goes every year. Public gets hit hard, but there are definitely birds to be killed. Look for less obvious areas and be willing to put the work in and you can kill birds. Beautiful area and beautiful cover and way more birds than Ohio. There's a lot of tiny gravel roads where you can hunt the unmaintained fitches. The birds come out to the roads early and late to get gravel and you can put up a lot of birds out of the ditches. It's totally different and a lot of fun


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I am heading out there this year with my boy and my buddy and his boy. I have a young drahthaar.we are going to nw Iowa we have a private farm lined up and will prob hunt some public land. I am pretty excited because this dog has been 98 percent on with her points she’s a one in a million dog just a natural.


----------

